# British Alpine Bucks, pics of Buck no 2 pg 2



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok so I've been looking for a dairy buck,

And I've found a few, 

I want you to bluntly tell me what you think of them.....

Because I can only have one buck for my stud, so don't want to make any mistakes....

they all are registered with the Dgsa...
so hear go's


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks (Buck No.1- Kaitlin's)*

Sire: Adabel Riko Sire: Yarranango Pride Dam: Beaumaris Maree
Dam: Sweet Acres Kaitlin Sire:Aremooc Alto Dam: Glenalpine Kyoto
Pic No.6100
Kaitlins Pic No.6111, 6112
$400,

The Buck

IMG_6100_1 by Bushland Country, on Flickr

His Mother

IMG_6111_1 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


IMG_6112_1 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


IMG_6146_1 by Bushland Country, on Flickr

His Father

IMG_6128_1 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

as far as general appearance he's nice.. but her udder is so low and the attachments are less than favorable. but i know the aussie goats have those issues.. how much does she milk?


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

I like him, I think his markings are very regal and his head and ears are upright. Moms teats look right to me. IMO I would really consider him. Since I am first up at bat it will be interesting to see what other opinions are. Best of luck in what ever you choose.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*



SDK said:


> as far as general appearance he's nice.. but her udder is so low and the attachments are less than favorable. but i know the aussie goats have those issues.. how much does she milk?


1.8 lites this am,


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

I agree on the dam that her udder attachment and udder shape doesn't look too good, and the teats point to the sides. She looks short bodied and her back isn't straight, but she is standing weird so that may be the problem. The little buck is pretty and his sire looks pretty nice, but could use a more level rump area. That seems like a lot of money for him judging by his dam for sure.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

yeah, know what you mean about the goats,
i'm sota a bit hesitant :chin: :scratch: 
I'm waiting on photo's from another stud at the moment, the are going to send them next week, there goats are winning a lot of shows too,
they have 2 b.a bucks available, at $400 each
this is a link to there stud page
http://www.dairygoatsqld.org.au/weblauriebrook.htm

this is the page to the show list, if anyone feels like looking through it, (i don't know anything about shows) they've won at,
Kingaroy, Toowoomba Royal, Mt Gravatt, Kalbar, Ipswich, Gatton, Beenleigh, Caboulture, Boonah, Royal Brisbane,
http://www.dairygoatsqld.org.au/qld%20show%20index.htm

thanks, Shirrelle


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

I didn't find a stud page at the first link, but the pictured goats look really nice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*



Saanens N Alpines said:


> I didn't find a stud page at the first link, but the pictured goats look really nice.


a "stud" in Australia is a "Farm" not like stud like we think of as "the buck" stud.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

1.8 liters isn't too bad.. but looking atthedoes they have listed on that stud page make me hesitant.. do you see that udder on the saanen doe O.O i think if the BA does match that or even come close i'd go with them


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

If his price were more around $250 or $300 it would not be a bad idea, but I dont think I would pay $400 for him. Just my thought on this. :shrug:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*



StaceyRoop said:


> Saanens N Alpines said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't find a stud page at the first link, but the pictured goats look really nice.
> ...


Oh, LOL! Thanks for letting me know that. :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

took me a while to realize this too :doh: dont feel bad. I think I figured it out over this past summer


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

I wasn't aware of "that" fact till Stacey mentioned it, :-(

I have 3 other bucks I'm looking at....they will be sending photos next week...(apparently they don't have a camera) :roll: 
these bucks are the same price $400, 
From what I think are better lineage
Lauriebrooks the above mentioned stud....erm..."farm" :scratch: 
and another Stud lol
they are an hour further away....but because I don't have top does....I really want to get a good buck.....do you think that is a goood idea??? onder: onder: :chin:

Also i'm very excited about this, I am now officially 
"Bushland Dairy Goat Stud" hlala: :lovey: 
registered with the DGSA :leap: :laugh: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

Congrats on the name


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

even if you had super top does.. i'd still buy the best buck possible


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

thats what I thought....I think I'll tell her sorry but no thanks


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

I like the little buck and his mum ... my main grievance and why I wouldnt use him is I'd expect her to be producing more than that. A really good alpine should milk like a saanen, so I'd be looking at 5 - 8 L daily. Her udder is reasonable IF she is as old as she looks. But due to the yield I would pass on this guy.

Why did you choose to go with a BA? Are you going to breed your nubians to a nuby buck? Or just go all BA?

One thing to bear in mind with the BA is that due to the smaller gene pool, the breed isn't as phenotypically correct as the saanen. You could search the entire country and probably not find a BA as good as a saanen. You should be able to find a BA with an udder as good as a saanen, and that milks as well as a saanen. But, the breed weaknesses in general are tendencies towards: a) sloped rump, b) weak back, c) fine bone. So if you decide to go the BA route, spend plenty of time looking for a good buck. Lots of breeders are starting to outcross their BAs to saanens to try to improve the quality.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*



keren said:


> I like the little buck and his mum ... my main grievance and why I wouldnt use him is I'd expect her to be producing more than that. A really good alpine should milk like a saanen, so I'd be looking at 5 - 8 L daily. Her udder is reasonable IF she is as old as she looks. But due to the yield I would pass on this guy.


Yeah I wasn't happy with that amount of milk either, Plus she's got a lopsided udder an looks scruffy....(I don't thinks She's very old - not sure though)



keren said:


> Why did you choose to go with a BA? Are you going to breed your nubians to a nuby buck? Or just go all BA?


Mainly because I like Toggenburgs & British Alpines, (like mellans an browns too)
but I've heard that Toggs are hard to manage....so I thought I'd get a B.A.
I only have one pure nubian doe, most are crossbred..... so they're just going to get a bit more crossed.....(I know it's sounds mad....but no lectures on it please  ) 
I'll probably run a mixed herd of does for a while....just picking up what I can here & there.



keren said:


> One thing to bear in mind with the BA is that due to the smaller gene pool, the breed isn't as phenotypically correct as the saanen. You could search the entire country and probably not find a BA as good as a saanen. You should be able to find a BA with an udder as good as a saanen, and that milks as well as a saanen. But, the breed weaknesses in general are tendencies towards: a) sloped rump, b) weak back, c) fine bone. So if you decide to go the BA route, spend plenty of time looking for a good buck. Lots of breeders are starting to outcross their BAs to saanens to try to improve the quality.


yeah...I've got three more bucks in line waiting on info....
Will need to watch it I guess, don't intend to show at the moment,
Mainly running herd for pleasure, and long term goals


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

The kids markings are great. My first impression of Mom was that the teats point out. Teats that point out are not the easiest to milk. Just because Moms teats are like that doesn't mean her kids would be. I have had my best milker give me a doe that had a small udder and teats. The buck is beautiful I love the beard. 
Suellen


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

_what do think of this fella...still waiting of photos on the other 2 bucks, grayco is about 6 weeks _

Buck no 2 $400
Gypara is a 1st lactation milker milking 4+ Lts a day and is in paddock condition( not show condition.) Grayco is a very nice BA Buck Kid very well marked. He will make a top Stud Buck with good show and milk lines behind him.


100_0810 by Bushland Country, on Flickr

100_0807 by Bushland Country, on Flickr

100_0809 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: British Alpine Bucks*

I like that doe A LOT more than the first doe her udder is high and tight and her teats are more ideal, she's very long and has very nice legs, her rump may be a bit steep but for that udder this is a buck i think is 400 quality


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks Sdk 

any other opinions ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i like him much better. the udder on his dam is 5x better!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks Katrina...much appreciated


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, I like this doe better than the other one.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I agree with the above posters. This doe is much nicer looking with a much better udder. If it was me I would be picking this boy over the others that you showed us. Good luck!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

MUCH better!  I think he would do quite nicely for you.

I also saw this ad

http://farmstock.com.au/Classifieds/sale/155325.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Agree.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for all your help and advice, I've told them I want him, so should get him in January 2011, when he's weaned


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats shirelle! Hope he has some gorgeous babies for you!


----------

